

Google Code University - vinutheraj
http://code.google.com/edu/

======
mey
A fantastic long term recruiting move. It's like Apple getting their systems
into schools, or Microsoft giving away it's development environments to
colleges to base their course work around (and Sun/Java). Google is presenting
course work that is tailored to their needs for graduates coming out of
school. It'll be a natural progression of smart talented students leaving
school and walking into Google, who has always had a long history of hiring
people with advanced degree's.

------
Locke1689
I looked into the algorithms section and, unfortunately, even the great
schools (Northwestern included) are _still_ teaching intro courses using
sequential models. I think we need to address parallel algorithms (parallel
quicksort, parallel prefix, etc.) from the very beginning if we want to
institute parallel thinking. Tacking it on as an afterthought two semesters
later isn't the same. And yes, I'm very aware that this sounds like "Teaching
of Sequential Algorithms Considered Harmful." ;)

